# Does oil from vitamins clog pores?



## _withoutYou (Jul 15, 2006)

does applying the oil from vitamin a &amp; e capsules on your face over night cloges pores?

thanks


----------



## Glamour Girl (Jul 15, 2006)

I would say yes, but I don't know for sure...sorry


----------



## akazie (Jul 16, 2006)

The vitamin E oil won't clog your pores. I'm not sure about the vitamin A oil.


----------



## LVA (Jul 17, 2006)

i've never heard of any1 applying vit oil capsules on their face ? what is it suppose to do to skin ?


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I used to do vitamin e but was warned by an estitician not too. She said it is too thick and sticky that it will clog pores. I never had a problem with it though. I have no idea about vit a.

I do know it made my skin very soft to touch, but becarefull your skin molecules on the face are sensitive compared to your body. Your eye area is even more sensitive.

Ann Phelps


----------



## kathl33n (Jul 26, 2006)

id say google it


----------



## JessieSimpson (Jul 26, 2006)

I have been putting Vitamin E oil on my skin since middle school, and have never had a problem with it clogging pores. I am moderately acne-prone, so I feel pretty confident that it won't cause any problems if it hasn't yet! I also put Vitamin A directly on break-outs and it works wonderfully! This is the active ingredient in Rx creams such as Retin-A, so it should do well for most people.


----------



## Jazzything (Jul 26, 2006)

I think it depends on whether it's synthetic or natural vitamin E. Synthetic comes from petroleum and natural comes from vegetable sources. Cheaper drugstore vitamin E is probably synthetic and is labeled dl-alpha, natural vitamin e is more expensive and is labeled d-alpha. Vitamin A might be from animal source like fish and might clog your pores.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jul 28, 2006)

Jazzy, thanks for sharing that! That is great to know!

Ann Phelps


----------



## Kelly (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jazzything* I think it depends on whether it's synthetic or natural vitamin E. Synthetic comes from petroleum and natural comes from vegetable sources. Cheaper drugstore vitamin E is probably synthetic and is labeled dl-alpha, natural vitamin e is more expensive and is labeled d-alpha. Vitamin A might be from animal source like fish and might clog your pores. Very informative, thanks for that bit of GREAT info.


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 3, 2006)

One of my cousins does modelling for catalogues and says her skin must always look perfect, so she does what a M.A. she works with told her: removes all makeup with Virgin Olive Oil and spreads Vitamin E (from the capsule)all over her face at night...Then in the a.m., she washes that off and puts a thin layer of Olive Oil on again. Her skin really is perfect,looks poreless and at 27 she could be 17...says all these oils(nothing)ever makes her break out, and that they keep her skin really soft and supple...Could be partly that,and could be genetics too: her mother--who's, sadly, not related to me!--is utterly gorgeous, like her.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 4, 2006)

No idea! I wouldn't personally think so though...


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 4, 2006)

i had nevre thought of this...


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 4, 2006)

I've never even entertained the idea, but I've learned quite a bit. Great question.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

I wouldn't think that it would but I am not sure!!


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jazzything* I think it depends on whether it's synthetic or natural vitamin E. Synthetic comes from petroleum and natural comes from vegetable sources. Cheaper drugstore vitamin E is probably synthetic and is labeled dl-alpha, natural vitamin e is more expensive and is labeled d-alpha. Vitamin A might be from animal source like fish and might clog your pores. Cool!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 6, 2006)

Erm.. I don't think so. But I personally treat my pores first before applying any vitamin or moisturizer.


----------

